# Win 50% off a brand new Iberital MC2 Grinder with CostaShop.co.uk



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone fancy winning a 50% off voucher for an Iberital MC2 Grinder?

The CoffeeDelivered twitter competition will soon be live:

Follow @CoffeeDelivered on twitter for updates.

The winner will win a Half Price Iberital MC2 Grinder from at CoffeeDelivered.co.uk and can either the doser or doserless model.

The competition will run for 1 week so don't miss out!

Good Luck!


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Original Post Edited due to website domain change.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tgcd5t

Coffee & Accessories available at CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------

